# Kerberos



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- hey guys is Kerberos automatically enabled on in a Domain using Win03 server and XP2 clients. or it must be configured for it to be enabled.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Already enabled by Default Domain Policy, however it can be edited.


----------



## cryingvalor (Nov 4, 2006)

- ok thank you:grin:


----------



## peter98 (Dec 2, 2010)

get kerberos in your windows network you need to this.

install samba
go to your smb.conf
Under Tab Global type
workgroup = here your domain name
realm = here domainname.com
password server = ipadres from your DC
SECURITY = ADS


net ads join -Uadministrator

If you have done this you can use kerberos


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is an Ancient Thread and it's time to Close.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

